# What would your dog do if......



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Picture this scenario:

My SUV is loaded up, and on our way to the local trails for hiking. It's me, my wife, two of my daughters, and Kira.

On the way, I fuel up the truck, and the attendant offers a free exterior car wash at the same location.

I finish fueling, and pull into the automated carwash. At that point, the car wash attendant asks me to get out of my truck. Kira had her car restraint on, and my daughter thought we were all getting out, so she removed it. Kira jumped into the driver's seat, and waited for me to come get her. The truck door was closed.

Unexpectedly, the car wash attendant opened the door to the driver's seat, and Kira was sitting right there in his face.....

If you had to guess, what do you think Kira did?

What would your dog have done?

Just curious.

Thanks.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm guessing Kira barked at the guy and he had to take a quick trip to the head. I know Raina would bark as soon as the person touched the door handle. I'm not sure what would happen if they actually opened it as no one has ever tried.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

My dog would not be in the situation. He would be crated in the back of the truck if I had kids in the vehicle--I would be concerned about what might happen with with a belted dog next to kids in a wreck. 

Given the situation though - Grim would probably go ballistic; he made one person pee her pants once. Beau has not developed any defense around vehicles I think because from day one I took him anywhere and everywhere and he is used to people getting stuff from my truck and he is still young (about a month younger than your dog).


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My GSD would have stayed put and not made a peep. I take her to all different places in the car and she has never barked at anyone. Stare, yes she does stare them down and in a silent deadly kinda way. I think Kira surprised you in this situation and possibly didn't react at all. How long do we have to wait for the answer?...I have to go to the store


----------



## gsdraven (Jul 8, 2009)

My dogs also would not have been in that situation. I wouldn't have walked away without my dog and would have let them know there was a dog in the car. 

Raven and Kaiser would be fine. Raven would likely lick the guy and Kaiser would run out past them to me. Holly would have scared the crap out of the guy barking and snapping.


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

Sib would not make any aggressive moves at all...


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Kira 
1. Nothing 
2. Moved to another part of the vehicle.
3. Jumped out.
4. Put the vehicle in drive and drove to the butcher shop with your wallet that you left in the console?

Idk for certain what my dogs would do. They don't bark at the people who walk past our vehicle, but as for a stranger opening the door, its never happened.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

My dogs would have either kissed the guy or just jumped out and headed towards me . I have no idea how Kira would have reacted but I'm going to say she was surprised and just sat there.


----------



## Blanketback (Apr 27, 2012)

It's a wild guess, but knowing my puppy he'd have jumped out as soon as the door was opened. I'm guessing Kira did the same?


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

A few months ago, Hans would have done nothing or maybe would have given kisses.
Today, he would bark his Czech guard dog bark and make the poor guy doo his pants.

I think Kira did nothing.


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Ky can't access the front seat since I have a barrier ... but I'm guessing Kira did nothing!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

My dogs would either have been crated, or in the far back of the vehicle, and would not have had access to the front seats. 

However, just for the sake of argument, let's say Luka was in the driver's seat and someone opened the door. She is a pretty easygoing dog in general and has never barked at anyone from the car, so I'm guessing she would just sit there and look at the guy like "Is there a problem?"

Vinca would have gone nuts and probably scared the guy silly.

Whaley would have looked guilty.

I'm guessing Kira would either do nothing, or the two would have surprised each other and gone in different directions.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

He would've sat there and stayed stock still. If the guy started talking to him, he would probably start wagging his tail. He doesn't bark when people approach my car--he just stares. He is only just now starting to show some aloofness and it hasn't hit in the car yet, LOL. 

I think, anyway.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I would not let a stranger be in my car with Niko, or even Rosa for that matter, without my presence. I don't know why Niko would not assume that his territory was being invaded by a stranger if I got out of the car and an unknown person got in. So I also would not put him in that situation. I'm not saying that Niko's behavior is ideal or appropriate, but he would not react well to it.

I think a stranger in the car with Rosa would make her very nervous. She might not make a sound, but I know it would stress her out so I would not put her through that either.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

> My dog would not be in the situation. He would be crated in the back of the truck if I had kids in the vehicle--I would be concerned about what might happen with with a belted dog next to kids in a wreck.


Ditto!

When I go to have oil changed and I have my dog, I bring him out of the car and into the waiting area. 
If I was in that situation I'd have removed whatever dog was with me. 
You can't be too careful


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Hector would have darted out the car door to come to me. We've been there, done that when I first got him. He doesn't seem to be very territorial, but rather protective of me--so if i was asleep in the back seat and someone tried to open the car door, then he'd probably bark aggressively. But if I'm already out of the car, he doesn't care about it and just sees it as a chance to escape.

I also would have removed my dog in that situation, or made sure the attendant didn't open the door, or warned him, or some combination thereof. Even if I wasn't worried about the dog's reaction, I'd worry about scaring the poor attendant, or that the dog might get out and get in a dangerous situation (running into the car wash machinery, or out into the parking lot). Canine seat belts are far from foolproof and I've seen too many dogs get out of them to trust them as a form of restraint.

What did Kira do? I'm guessing it wasn't terrible or your post would be very different. 

edit: *jocoyn* posted: My dog would not be in the situation. He would be crated in the back of the truck if I had kids in the vehicle--I would be concerned about what might happen with with a belted dog next to kids in a wreck. 

I think I've read elsewhere that you have a truck with a camper shell, but I'm curious if you'd feel the same way if the dog's crate was in the passenger compartment, like in the back of an SUV. I go back and forth so much on the safest way to travel with dogs and passengers (safety for everyone involved, of course) that I like to hear everyone's views.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

Oh Anthony! How could you run off and leave us hanging like this? I don't think that dear little Kira did anything.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Out hiking with family and dog. 

Ill follow up later. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

You're such a tease, Anthony!


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

And they say women are bad....


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

Well, Stella never goes into the front seat. But if she had, and a guy opened the door, she would probably do nothing. I had an interesting experience with her at a Honda service station. I was bringing my car in for an oil change. At this place you drive into a huge garage and sign in. Stella was with me, sitting in the back with the windows down. Well, I pulled into the garage, turned to the passenger seat to get my stuff together and next thing I see is a man right next to the car, sticking his head IN the window to say hello to Stella! Stella looked a bit surprised but did nothing. The man went on to explain that he knows dogs and all dogs love him!!!! :shocked: I was speechless....if Stella were a different dog, he could have had his face bit off!!! 
Anyhow, I bet Kira just sat there.... or at least I hope she just sat there!


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Stevenzachsmom said:


> You're such a tease, Anthony!


Yeah, he does this stuff on purpose. LOL


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

Nothing. 

As for mine, they are crated.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

RowdyDogs said:


> edit: *jocoyn* posted: My dog would not be in the situation. He would be crated in the back of the truck if I had kids in the vehicle--I would be concerned about what might happen with with a belted dog next to kids in a wreck.
> 
> I think I've read elsewhere that you have a truck with a camper shell, but I'm curious if you'd feel the same way if the dog's crate was in the passenger compartment, like in the back of an SUV. I go back and forth so much on the safest way to travel with dogs and passengers (safety for everyone involved, of course) that I like to hear everyone's views.


When I had an SUV my dogs were in secured crates in the back as well. I have seen the pictures of crash tests with the dogs in seat belts and believe that a back seat passenger could still be seriously injured in a crash. Of course crates can collapse too .......... I had built the ones in the back of my SUV and had I continued with the SUV route I would have bought a Milford Crash Tested safety barrier.


----------



## RowdyDogs (Nov 12, 2012)

Thanks for your insight. I've seen the seat belt crash test videos too fairly recently and...well, let's just say I'm working on crate training _all_ my dogs specifically for car rides now. Seat belts are better than nothing I guess but I'm not even sure it's all that good for the dogs, much less passengers.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

OK Anthony. I no longer care. LOL!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Masi would have gone Cujo on him. A stranger can walk around my vehicle, touch my vehicle, sit on my vehicle, jump on my vehicle , you open the door when I'm not in it, and all bets are off.

(Just want to say, Masi would also not be in the front seat in this scenerio) 

Now if this was one of my past gsd's, Dodge would have sat there and given him the big silent stare, Sami, most likely would have licked him, my aussies, they don't care who you are, everyone's their friend when they are in the car.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi,
We're back from a long, cold day on the trails. Kira had a blast, the kids are exhausted, and I came home to find a huge gift box filled with Omaha steaks, waiting on my front porch  
Oh, Happy Holidays!

Anyway, I didn't know so many were against traveling with a harness-type restraint. They do sell them, so I assume they were very much accepted for traveling.

Ok, back to the car wash.....

I had left the truck to go pay for some "extras", such as tire shine, wax, etc....
Kira thought we were leaving, and jumped in my seat. ( she NEVER jumps out, no matter what, until I leash her).

The attendant opened the door, and Kira immediately jumped in the back seat. The attendant sat in the driver seat, and drove my car into the automated car wash. My wife was more baffled by Kira's actions, than the fact that this guy just jumped in our vehicle.

I only asked because I would NEVER get into a car with a GSD in the front seat. My wife commented how Kira would NEVER protect her from a car jacking...lol.

Anyway, this thread was done for fun, and not for any informational purposes. 

The responses were very varied, and some were very funny..


Back to the crate.....I remember seeing a video a while back, showing a car accident with a dog in a crate versus a restraint. I honestly don't recall the verdict.

Anybody know where to see this?


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I'm also surprised that the guy got into the car, but at least Kira moved over for him!

I haven't used doggie seat belts because my dogs don't ride on the seat of the car. They ride either in crates, or loose in the cargo area, not on the seats. If I didn't have a car with a cargo area, and a crate wouldn't fit in the back seat, I'd probably have to look into a canine seat belt.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

well it's a good thing YOU found those steaks before Kira did))

The guy had alotta hutzpah jumping in your car I'd say I know I wouldn't jump in anyone's car with ANY dog loose that I didn't know, let alone a big ole gsd sitting in the drivers seat! 

Good girl Kira, altho your wife's right, guess you can rule out her 'protecting' the car or anything in it at this point


----------



## jang (May 1, 2011)

A couple of years ago I locked my keys in the car with Sib and the car running..wanted to keep her cool...When the AAA finally got there he used his break in the window tool to open the door...Sib barely looked up from her sleeping position in the back seat..That was when I knew Sib was not gonna be there for me---So I must be there for her..Things to ponder....


----------



## SueDoNimm (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow! I can't believe anyone would get into a car with a loose GSD! I think my dog would probably do the same if he was in an empty car, but he's shown aggression before when a man approached the car and started talking to me. He barked furiously from the back seat until I told him it was OK. He doesn't do anything when people walk up to the car and it's just him in there. (I've watched from the door of the grocery store when he's been out there and people are even closer than the man that he barked at.)


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I am 100% certain that if it had been Keefer he would have licked the guy's face. :wub: I don't remember if we had him or Dena with us once when we were dropping my car off for service. The guy had to get in the car to write down the mileage, and whichever dog was in the back seat and did exactly that. The guy was obviously a dog lover since he wasn't at all nervous about a big dog being back there, and he kind of leaned his head back towards the dog while he was being licked. 

I have no idea what Halo would do. She doesn't seem particularly territorial about the car, but she's never been in a similar situation so it's hard to guess. She does like people, but has lower thresholds and a higher level of suspicion that Keefer, and doesn't seek attention to the level that he does. If the door were open far enough and she could see us she might actually try to jump out and come to us. I don't *think* she would react aggressively, but she might also not climb all over someone for loves either. Or maybe she would, lol! She can be VERY kissy if she likes you.


----------



## CainGSD (Nov 15, 2003)

Dazzle would have held her place in the drivers' seat and given him the HARD silent stare. She would not have been aggressive toward him but would not have given ground either.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

My dogs are always crated...but if they weren't...

I suspect Hondo would have sat on the driver's seat and wouldn't have budged. He would have given the guy the "Hondo Stink Eye" and the attendant would have carefully shut the door. 

Lonestar would have leaped from the driver's seat onto the attendant's head, down his back, bounced off the wall of the car wash onto the hood of the vehicle, ran across the entire vehicle bounding off the rear, raced around the entire building once or twice then back up the attendant's back, over his head and back onto the driver's seat...before the attendant could have even straighten back up.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

im not sure to be honest but my dog might bark and give a nasty warning


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

All joking aside, maybe you think I am overkill about the dog in the back with a belt with the kids when there is another place she *could* be. Even in a cargo area with a crash tested barrier I would secure the dog with a seat belt or crate because windows break and dogs escape......often surviving the crash but killing themselves and some other drivers/passengers in the process who swerve to avoid the loose dog.

With the kids - yeah - I do get emotional and downright rude and I apologize but think about it. The dog with a powerful bite is scared to death, tangled in a mix of harness and seat belt, and trying to claw its way out of the backseat. YOU are protected because she did not fly over the front seat and break your neck but your kids may not fare as well. 


I remember these videos
Do pet seat belts really work? 

If I were putting a dog in an SUV *THIS* is what I would be looking at.
Variocage - Mim Variocage Dog Crate, Variocage Car Crash Safety Crate

The Swedes know their crash testing (remember the old Volvos?)
The Australians are also very good with vehicle safety features (They have the milford barrier)

Honestly, if variocages were more widely available in the states when I bought my owens welded aluminum dog boxes (2007) I may have considered.


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

Most people arent scared of a gsd unless it is showing aggression. The man probably could tell that she was not being aggressive so just got in.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

sometimes the silent types are ones to watch out for more than ones being big mouths


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

JakodaCD OA said:


> sometimes the silent types are ones to watch out for more than ones being big mouths


those are the 'thinking' dogs! I have one :wub:


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i'm guessing Kira did nothing and that's why you're
posting this thread. my dog would have remained
in the back of the car when we exited. i taught our dog
to lay down automatically (no command) when we exit the car.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

doggiedad said:


> *i'm guessing Kira did nothing and that's why you're
> posting this thread*. my dog would have remained
> in the back of the car when we exited. i taught our dog
> to lay down automatically (no command) when we exit the car.


I would've posted even if Kira jumped out of the car, and chased the attendant through the car wash...
Because that's how I roll 

Have I EVER been one to hold back?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do Tell! time is a wastin'


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> Do Tell! time is a wastin'


I did tell. ( a page or so back).

Some responses are very funny


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

I didn't see anyone posting on Kira's actual response, sorry! Just what their dogs would or would not do.
Kira probably wanted to go for a ride...and the driver wasn't the issue, just that she get to her destination!
So.....are you buying a crate now?


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I know my oldest dog wouldn't do anything except for look at the guy,but one of my fosters is very car protective and wouldn't let anyone enter the car without one of us present. We've always taught the dogs we have to behave in the car as far as staying in the back,but just recently started using crates in the cargo area about 6 months ago once we found it was safer. If we are stopping somewhere to eat we will let the dogs get out of the crate and get in the back seat from the cargo area. Once we start moving again, they go back in the crate. I have to admit that I didn't see the point in crating dogs that were well behaved in the car,especially since a few of them liked to look out the window as we drove. That was until I started doing research on safety hazards of loose dogs in cars,even if they weren't jumping all over the car.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I posted before that Raina would have probably barked but actually she always travels in a crate in the back of my PT so she wouldn't have gotten to sit in the front seat anyway. We don't have car washes like that here - not sure what she would think of being in her crate and going through a car wash. My car wash is my husband with a hose and sponge.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

onyx'girl said:


> I didn't see anyone posting on Kira's actual response, sorry! Just what their dogs would or would not do.
> Kira probably wanted to go for a ride...and the driver wasn't the issue, just that she get to her destination!
> So.....are you buying a crate now?


I think it's great that she just moved to the back to continue her ride!


----------



## _Crystal_ (Jun 28, 2011)

Crystal would've went all out barking once she saw him nearing our car. Then if he came in... she'd probably give a couple warning barks and snarls before nipping at him.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

ahhhh , Anthony, these posts are so weird . I keep trying to imagine this scenario and each time it comes to me as a device used in movies "the flashback"! Where reality is warped because the memory is selective.

You have a van . In the van are two young ladies and your lovely wife . Dog in restraint back seat . You leave . 

Now we have TWO dynamic moving participants . The attendant who wants to enter your vehicle and the dog .

See it as a see-saw , forward and back . Man opens door - dog jumps to back seat --- hey wait a minute -- 

page one "I finish fueling, and pull into the automated carwash. At that point, the car wash attendant asks me to get out of my truck."

why? 

page 3 - "I had left the truck to go pay for some "extras", such as tire shine, wax, etc....
Kira thought we were leaving, and jumped in my seat. ( she NEVER jumps out, no matter what, until I leash her).

The attendant opened the door, and Kira immediately jumped in the back seat. The attendant sat in the driver seat, and drove my car into the automated car wash"

Anthony -- that is two different accounts . In one you are IN the car and asked to come out , child unclips dog thinking every one is going to exit.
Second recollection you are OUT of the car and returning after paying for "extras" and attendant enters car , while DOG thought you were leaving and was in the drivers seat - no child undoing her restraint .

so in these replay what does the family do - not sit there wooden --


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Carmen, don't be so nitpicky about the details - Anthony can certainly post a story without his every action being analysed and critiqued. This almost borders on stalking!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Castlemaid said:


> Anthony can certainly post a story without his every action being analysed and critiqued.


Can he really though?? I always cringe at poor Anthony's posts...I know the inevitable storm is brewing as soon as he hits "submit"


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

carmspack said:


> ahhhh , Anthony, these posts are so weird . I keep trying to imagine this scenario and each time it comes to me as a device used in movies "the flashback"! Where reality is warped because the memory is selective.
> 
> You have a van . In the van are two young ladies and your lovely wife . Dog in restraint back seat . You leave .
> 
> ...


Carmen,
I'll say this right hand raised, and under oath!

While pulling into the automated carwash, I rolled down window (sorry, forgot to mention) and asked the attendant if the free carwash included tire shine. he said no. He asked me to leave the vehicle to pay for extras. My daughter wasn't paying attention, and thought we were all getting out. (Getting out of vehicle at carwash, is fairly routine)....
Fast forward, the attendant entered the vehicle briefly to move it up, so they could attend to the next vehicle, while I pay.

Now, back to reality.....

Carmen, this was supposed to be a fun post. I do apologize if I don't recall every explicit detail, in the order it happened. 

As far you're concerned, I do feel (as well as some others), that you're bordering on the line of stalking and harassment.
If you have a problem with me, my dog, or any of what it is about me, please just come right out and say whatever it is that bothers you. There's no need to take every post of mine, and turn it into a p*ssing match.
You may not like me, you may not like my dog or the way i've raised her.. not much I can do about that. It is what it is

I come here to share a common interest, and to learn from other's experiences.

Just a footnote..... What I DID learn from this thread, is that my dog reacted no differently than many others. She seems far more "normal" than she's portrayed to be. The reactions from these dogs, were such a mixed bag, that who in their right mind could say one way was more right than the other?

Lots of subliminal lessons in the thread.


----------



## valb (Sep 2, 2004)

I disagree that because your dog jumped in the back in THIS
situation that your wife couldn't or wouldn't be protected in
case of a carjacking. I do hope you never find out!

I remember from a very little girl being told that dogs smell
fear. Whether true or not I'm not sure BUT I do know and
have seen dogs react in different ways according to whether
or not the humans involved were relaxed and comfortable
with what they were doing, or scared and all hyped up.
The attendant jumping in the car was accustomed to doing
that, HE knew he wasn't operating w/ criminal intent and
I'd bet folding money the dog did, too. When some guy
(are there women carjackers?) jumps in the car intending
to steal it, he's got adrenalin at the very least coursing
through his system. That changes things.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

qbchottu said:


> Can he really though?? I always cringe at poor Anthony's posts...I know the inevitable storm is brewing as soon as he hits "submit"


Poor Anthony? Geez guys, let him be!


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Yea...poor fellow can't even share a story about his dog without everyone going postal! Sometimes it is warranted, but now it's almost comical/odd how he is treated. It's a wonder that he hasn't jumped ship yet!


----------



## Mikelia (Aug 29, 2012)

Back to 'what would your dog do'. My dogs are not supposed to get in the front seat ever, but they like to and when they see me coming they jump back into the back seat. I would imagine Eli would do what Kira did - jump in the backseat. He's a friendly guy and not territorial of the car. Either that or he would figure 'you're not my mom' and continue to sit in the front seat and not move. He can be testy with strangers, doesn't listen to them and pushes buttons but not aggressive. 
Cajun - I am not sure. He is not territorial of the truck but he is a protective dog. I think he would likely move to the passenger seat, half complying with moving out of the persons desired seat but not complying with the 'no dogs int he front seat' rule haha. If the person was to talk to him he might try to eat them. I do not forsee this situation happening so I am happy to not ever know the answer 
I unfortunately do not seat belt my dogs in the back seat. We have a truck with a small back seat, and trying to fit 2 or 3 large dogs back there is difficult enough, let alone dealing with them all tangled and hogtied to each other. Longer trips I will strap down plastic kennels in the back of the truck though.


----------



## Anthony8858 (Sep 18, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> Yea...poor fellow can't even share a story about his dog without everyone going postal! Sometimes it is warranted, but now it's almost comical/odd how he is treated. It's a wonder that he hasn't jumped ship yet!


Nah. No need to jump ship. 
It's the Internet, all I need to do is close my browser. 
I can deal with it. 




Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

:thumbup: healthy attitude!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

I have no idea what Spirit would do, but I'm guessing I'd never have him in this situation to find out. Too risky for my taste.

I have a golden reetriever that is as sweet as can be, she has never even growled at a human, ever, and up until this one incident, had never shown any protection or guarding type behavior -- she's 12 years old now. Last summer I was in my car with Daisy in the back seat. I had stopped to talk to a neighbor, he was giving me directions and put his head inside my car to see where a landmark was so he could show me ... _mistake_. Daisy immediately came up behind me and barked loudly, one time, in this gentleman's ear. She barked so loud, my ears were ringing. She meant business, she sure did.

I wouldn't test my golden retriever's reaction in the OP's situation, let alone my German shepherd. I'm not looking for trouble. And I think anyone who gets into a car with someone's German shepherd they don't know well is very naive.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Anthony8858 said:


> Nah. No need to jump ship.
> It's the Internet, all I need to do is close my browser.
> I can deal with it.
> 
> ...


Somehow I think you are having a little fun with it, too.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

jocoyn said:


> Somehow I think you are having a little fun with it, too.


:spittingcoffee:


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Never would have happened for two reasons 1) my dogs ride crated and 2) as a young woman I can't ever imagine a scenario where I'd get out of my vehicle, leave my dog crated inside, and let some random guy get in. I've only been to a few car washes and I do get my oil (and easy stuff) done at the quick lube place every other month but I've never been asked to get out of my vehicle and someone else get in...


----------



## Jo Ellen (Aug 30, 2011)

Liesje said:


> I do get my oil (and easy stuff) done at the quick lube place every other month but I've never been asked to get out of my vehicle and someone else get in...


Seriously, what is the liability here? UPS, Fed-ex and even our regular mail system has strict protocol for dealing with unknown dogs. I just don't think it's wise business sense to allow your employees to get into vehicles with dogs, especially protection-type dogs, and even more especially when the dog is alone in the car.

Not rocket science


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

I'm guessing Harley would have jumped out the door and started to explore the car wash having a great time. Annie would more than likely have gone ballistic the minute the guys hand touched the door. Either that or she should would have started the car and drove off, she's like that. 

The harnesses make me nervous for highway driving, I don't trust them. Both dogs are always crated for those kinds of trips. Around town I sometimes use the harness but only if I have one dog with me.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

Jo Ellen said:


> Seriously, what is the liability here? UPS, Fed-ex and even our regular mail system has strict protocol for dealing with unknown dogs. I just don't think it's wise business sense to allow your employees to get into vehicles with dogs, especially protection-type dogs, and even more especially when the dog is alone in the car.
> 
> Not rocket science


Yeah it seems odd...I mean, I'm not really worried about what my dog would do - he would do whatever I told him to, so I'd probably just have him jump out of the vehicle and come to me to be out of the way - but I can't think of why I'd have to get out of my vehicle in the first place unless I was dropping it off for some work (which I have done, with my dog, and we go together into the lobby to drop off the keys).


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

Hmmm interesting scenario. I use car seatbelts for both dogs, Jazzy sits in the front seat and Delgado gets the backseat. Delgado would stare for sure and bark...Jazzy for sure would get mad and growl which would set Delgado off into a barking and probably lunging fit. I don't think anyone would be able to get in without a huge racket, let alone WANT to get into my car lol

As to leaving the car, I wouldn't allow anyone near my car without me there regardless. I think that was a very stupid thing the attendant did, there are so many things that could have gone wrong. I would have a very long and heated conversation with both him and his manager


----------



## NWHeather (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't think mine would let the employee in the vehicle, if I weren't in it. They're both very territorial of my truck.

One night after training at the gym, I was going to give a friend a ride home, & unlocked the passenger door & walked around the back to the drivers side. My dogs were laying down in the back of the cab (Toyota extra cab pickup), & when my friend opened the passenger side door & went to get in, my male, Koda, stepped into the passenger & started barking at him. 

As soon as I opened the drivers side & told Koda it was ok, he stepped back & let the guy in, then proceed to smell him & try to give him kisses.


----------



## Chowgal (Dec 21, 2009)

Hmmm... IF my dogs were in that situation (which would never happen because I keep them crated in the car), Jasper and Dixie would more than likely jump out of the car trying to get to me, and Todd would just stand there and bark at the guy (he hates men/strangers).


----------

